# First cycle wants advice



## Jermaine (Sep 21, 2010)

Im 19 

Just started my first cycle less than a week ago using Drol on 50MG/day

althought i know the gains are lost really fast using Drol i would like to know of anyways to keep the gains without going to injectables basically I would not know where to start with injectables and can not find much info on them.

Would Novedex XT test boosters work or anything like that if you have any advice which will benefit me or my cycle please comment i would be really grateful


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jermaine said:


> Im 19
> 
> Just started my first cycle less than a week ago using Drol on 50MG/day
> 
> ...



theres heaps of info on injectables all over the internet, an in my opinion injectables are the way to go. you can add orals but always have test as a base.


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jermaine said:


> Im 19
> 
> Just started my first cycle less than a week ago using Drol on 50MG/day
> 
> ...




there is plenty of info on here to find out what your asking...but as you are 19 i must ask you to reconsider your choice of taking any PS/PH;s for a couple years

your body is still growing and adapting, these substances can have unreversable effects on your body. even me at 21 looking into them is a shaky road...but im nearing the end of my physical development.

so again i ASK for you to reconsider and look into the side effects of taking these things at a younger age


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 21, 2010)

You didn't do any research did you ?

I myself am still learning but will try to help to the best of my knowledge.
You should have started with a basic cycle of Test nothing else.
If i where you i would

1. Get some test E or C. Get 3 10m vials.
2. inject 250mg a week. 1ml
3.get yourself some Nolvadex and clomid for pct
4 Get some Arimidex for on cycle. Take this if gyno sign appear.

5. Next time do your fucking research 


As i said i am no expert on this i am still learning. 
One of the more experienced member will help you out more.


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 21, 2010)

just relized that your 19, your a bit young an should do some more research an wait a few years


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 21, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> just relized that your 19, your a bit young an should do some more research an wait a few years



Hes already started thow.


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 21, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Hes already started thow.



he's been doin it for less then a week, so he can just stop takin the drol, do more research an wait a few years, he clearly dosnt know what he's doin


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 21, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> he's been doin it for less then a week, so he can just stop takin the drol, do more research an wait a few years, he clearly dosnt know what he's doin



i agree...one week not so bad..

OIPi suggest..as will everyone else...to STOP immediately...do more research get your facts down and your research solid....this shit isnt creatine or even nitric oxide...its a damned steroid....if you continue with what im assuming is a horrible cycle..if  a cycle at all (which i WOULD like you to post what all you are taking...ugh i fear this..)

again do more research start off with some natty test boosters...ect...your obv. not ready for steroids..so again..stop taking everything you are for your own good.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 21, 2010)

Jermaine said:


> Would Novedex XT test boosters work or anything like that


 

Meh, ATD destroys estrogen and binds to the AR, making anabolics less effective. 

Use it ONLY on cycle if the gears dont have a high binding affinity. certain gears do, some dont. Which "drol" are you speaking of? Oxymeth or superdrol? 

I will tell you this, it will get rid of Gyno symptoms. Dont run ATD longer than a couple of week, no higher than 50 mgs a day. Your Libido will DIE! 

Post cycle, while your natty test is trying to climb back up to baseline, the binding effect that the ATD can have will be detrimental as well.

At your age, you need nothing to grow. Your natty test is peaking. All you need to do is SFW, eat and sleep. Wanna gain weight? Smoke Pot. use creatine if you want.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 21, 2010)

Facepalm for sure.






I think using drol for a first time run has to be the most commonly made mistake in the BB community.  Using one of the strongest compounds for a first run makes no sense what so ever.

Like others said...eat, sleep, train and repeat.  Drink some whey as well to help with your protein intake.  Aim for 5000 cals and 1.5gr of protein per body pound.  Drol is not for a novice user.


/V


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would rather sit here and tell u all the bad shit that can happen,and hopefully scare u away.Your way to young dude,but anyways,I'm not gonna tell u,do read up urself....


----------



## pyes (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## pyes (Sep 21, 2010)

This dude is never going to come back to IM.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 21, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> 4 Get some Arimidex for on cycle. Take this if gyno sign appear.
> 
> 5. Next time do your fucking research


Take adex for the cycle regardless if gyno signs appear.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Research*



Jermaine said:


> Im 19
> 
> Just started my first cycle less than a week ago using Drol on 50MG/day
> 
> ...


 This kid hasn't been on in a bit,all these words and shit were posting he is probably looking up,lol.What the hell is deca Dick, what the the hell is gyno,hahaha.what's this,what's that?Poor kid. Hey Jermaine,eat a lot get ur calories up over 2800,maybe some creatine.goodluck my friend.be safe.......oh and something to keep ur gains try a couple whoppers from burger king,there injectable,but through the mouth.peace......


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2010)

pyes said:


>



LMFAO!  I love it!!  Good one bro.


/V


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 22, 2010)

Silly man!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok everyone is slamming this kid, and with good reason he really should of done some research.

BUT! to try and help the kid out, this is what you need to do, STOP the drol, and read up some info.

If you were goign to go the tabs way then really a first cycle I'd say Dbol.

Really at your age to gain muscle mass all you need is a good creatine, vitargo, and a good weight gainer, at your age I made good gains just from a mix of the above (not the vitargo did not know about it then).

Even a mild PH you could of used like Epi or hdrol.

Bro stop the drol and read up. ask us all questions thats what we are here for, to give advice to people.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

Nineteen is very young to be cycling, so it is a good idea to look into the cons related to cycling that young.  That having been said, if you must, a straight test cycle at 5-600 is the best thing you can take the first time around.  Must take a SERM for PCT.  Again, I would seriously advise against it, and please take the time to look at the many reasons it is a good idea to wait.  Drol is a terrible substance to start with-stop taking it immediately.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 23, 2010)

Jermaine said:


> *Im 19 *
> 
> Just started my first cycle less than a week ago using Drol on 50MG/day
> 
> ...


 
A thousand times NO.  Your diet and training come before gear.  Post that up first.


----------



## Jermaine (Sep 25, 2010)

*hmm*

Ahh well first of all to all the people saying do research wth do you thing i am on here?

and secondly I understand what your saying but i will stick to the cycle and tell you how it goes once i have finished i will be moving to test when would be the best time to start this?

and thanks muchly to all the people who have submitted info what as helped!


----------



## Mags (Sep 25, 2010)

Jermaine said:


> Ahh well first of all to all the people saying do research wth do you thing i am on here?
> 
> and secondly I understand what your saying but i will stick to the cycle and tell you how it goes once i have finished i will be moving to test when would be the best time to start this?
> 
> and thanks muchly to all the people who have submitted info what as helped!



You can take a horse to water...

Dude, why ask advice and then continue with what you've already decided? No one's blasting you for not doing your research. They're blasting you because you're asking questions that you should've sought answers to before buying and starting a cycle. 

I'd listen to the folks on here. Stop your cycle. No need for it at 19. Save the gear, sell it - whatever - but don't run it now. Crank your diet up and you'll grow plenty.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 25, 2010)

What a clown,no matter what u say kids this age do what they want....


----------

